# Finders Fee Paid 12" Silver King



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2020)

$250 finders fee paid that leads to purchase of 12" Silver King Tricycle to complete my set. Must be a complete, original tricycle. Please contact me at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com  Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2020)

Bump--make some Christmas $$


----------

